# Midwest Sportsman SW Ohio East Fork Lake



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

Trying to find out if there would be any interest in this division again this year? Any teams interested please email asap. Just trying to get a feel for the amount of response there might be. I need answers asap. The classic is a journey that will be remembered. The fishing is fantastic that time of year on Kentucky Lake. 

Please email

[email protected]


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Please contact any of us asap if you would like any info about this division . We need to get a feel as to how many teams we could possibly draw for this division .


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Will there be a division for the Ceasers Creek?

Did they have a week-night division last year?

 

Tim


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes There Was A Weeknight Circuit On I Believe Thursdays At Ceasers Creek. I Dont Know About This Year. I Do Not Oversee That Circuit. The Assistant Director Works At Plapps Outdoors. His Name Is Bill Donaldson And Plapps # Is 859-647-1234


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

Here are the dates for Midwest Sportsman East Fork 2005.These are all to be held on Saturdays. These will be launching out of the Tate(Bantam)Ramp. First light to 8 hours. 

April 9th
May 7th
June 4th
June 18th
July 16th
August 13th

All Dates are final...unless Tate(Bantam)Ramp is closed for high water.

Highwater Back up date.

August 27th..

East Fork is currently 39 feet high..... it can happen.
http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/



Contact Mike Timmer 513-831-1708
[email protected]
www.midwest-sportsman.com


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

But it all hinges on where my wife gets a new job. I was going to fish one of Phil's divisions but with moving on the horizons I have decided to hold off until we're moved. I'm probably going to have to fish my federation schedule here this year anyway, but I didn't want to fish two circuits up here if we move to Cincy. Plus, my partner here is unable to fish this year now as well.

Eric


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

What kind of reply have you gotten. I haven't made up my mind yet to fish East Fork or go back to White Oak. East Fork is a lot closer but if only a few boats are fishing the circuit then I will travel to White Oak. Let me know on any numbers. Thanks.


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

Warpath and Bandit..., I appreciate your interest in this tourny. I have just recently(last 2 weeks) decided to take over this division. I have brochures made up but have not had a chance to distribute them as of yet. Right now I have 5 teams that have given verbals. I would really like to develop this division. It is going to be a challenge as I have already missed the publication of Tri-State tournaments. All recruiting will come via this website and handouts that I have made. There are 40+ teams fishing this lake every Tuesday night, for a 3 hour tourny. Surely some of these guys will see the light. This Circuit has way too much to offer. I cant give you a for sure count...but I can tell you there is interest. So pass the word along..and fish this division. How many are fishing White Oak regularly? Give me a call and we can discuss some things. 

Mike Timmer
Midwest Sportsman East Fork
513-831-1708


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

There was prob between 18-25 boats every tournament at White Oak. It was a pretty good turn out paying 5 places I think every tournament. Several of the guys from the tuesday night tourney fish White Oak. You might be able to pull a few of them but I think most of them are set in their ways...  . If I was you I would get some phamplets out to the bait shops near East Fork and definitely get some to Dixie Marine before the big event in February. A few other sites would be Extreme Marine and Plapps Marine. I think once you get it established you'll probably pull some guys fishing other Midwest circuits to fish your tourneys just for the chance to make some extra money since they can't get points. Let me know if you need anything and I'll try to help. I had written to Mike to see if he still needed someone to take over East Fork but he had just given it to you. Good Luck, hopefully it'll work out.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm looking for a partner to fish this tournament. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

Bandit, 
They can fish more than 1 division for points to qualify for the classic. They just have to pay another 35 bucks per division to have it count. You can fish as many divisions as you would like.. Here is the way it breaks down...


$60.00 membership to fish any event / division must be specified for points
$35.00 to specify another division and qualify for points in that division(division points cannot be combined with other divisions to qualify for classic)
$00.00 to fish an individual tourny of another division and Not qualify for points in that division.( you would just be fishing for the daily money)

$???? each tournament daily entry. This money is normally $70.00 per tourny and is always paid back at the end of that individual tourny date.

Last year at East Fork we had 1 or 2 teams doing this.. not only were they fishing for the money on any given day. They were also qualifying for points in 2 divisions. The top 30 percent of each division at the end of year, qualifies for the classic. 

You can fish other open (non midwest) tournaments and fish for the money, however you will not find another circuit in the area offering payouts as big as the Midwest Classic. Not to count the door prizes and food at the classic.


19th place at the classic this past year.....paid $650.00. 

What days are the White Oak division scheduled for? Saturday or Sunday?

East Fork will be on Saturdays... perhaps this would allow you to fish both divisions. Anyone having question please feel free to give me a call...I will begin distributing information very soon.

Mike Timmer
831-1708


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

I didn't clarify what I wrote very well. In a sense that's what I meant about fishing for money in another circuit, I just didn't explain it as well as you did  . Anyhow, you eliminated me with the Saturday dates. I work for the Postal Service and Saturdays are not easy to get off. Good luck to you though as I hope it works out for you. I have a cousin who works at Dixie Marine and he was going to fish EF also but he can't do the Saturday thing either....  If I can help in any way though let me know that offer still stands....


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

www.freewebs.com/eastforklake
[email protected]
Mike Timmer
513-831-1708


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job on the website . I knew I was forgetting something on mine , what a great asset to add maps of the lake / lakes you will be fishing !


----------



## mikeavi (Mar 27, 2008)

hows the crappie fihing at east fork?


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

mikeavi said:


> hows the crappie fihing at east fork?


GREAT! no it's GREAT!!!


----------

